# InstallShield Wizard Required installation file is missing (7z.exe) HELP



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2012)

i by an accident choose "System Restore" instead of making a "Restore point" and after my Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86 booted up everytime i run a installed that uses "InstallShield" i get this message:







if anyone got a fix i would be very happy bcs, i don't have the mental energy these days to do alot and i got tired of my old Windows having to many errors lately so plz help me here, reinstalling will just exhaust me even more mentally than i am at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

try running CCLEANER


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2012)

Reinstall 7zip?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2012)

erocker i don't even have 7z installed and if i do the same error still appears.

brandonwh64 i do have CCleaner but what should i click on off?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> erocker i don't even have 7z installed and if i do the same error still appears.
> 
> brandonwh64 i do have CCleaner but what should i click on off?



Just run the scan and clean system files and dead registry links.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2012)

i get this error trying to install PowerDVD 12.0.8680: http://www.filehippo.com/download_powerdvd/

i can install PowerDVD 11.0.2408.53 without any problems so what can be wrong here?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 13, 2012)

Odd you don't have 7zip on the machine, since it thinks it did.

Looks like your registry entries may have gotten hosed for the Windows installer (that would be 5.0 version, if using windows 7).
Windows installer can be downloaded for versions up to 4.5.
Version 5.0+ is included on your install disks or the windows 7 sdk.

About Windows Installer
Windows Installer Redistributables

Try this:

Diagnose and fix program installing and uninstalling problems automatically

or, this:

How to troubleshoot problems when you install or uninstall programs on a Windows-based computer


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Odd you don't have 7zip on the machine, since it thinks it did.
> 
> Looks like your registry entries may have gotten hosed for the Windows installer (that would be 5.0 version, if using windows 7).
> Windows installer can be downloaded for versions up to 4.5.
> ...



i have tired the Microsoft FixIt program it doesn't fix anything, and installing 7z doesn't do anything the setup still gives me the 7z.exe error


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 13, 2012)

Try, either,

1. recover from the backup you made...  you did backup your system, didn't you.

2. restoring to the previous restore point, before the one that hosed up the system

3. installing the the install .msi from the sdk or your windows 7 disk

4. last resort... re-install your OS


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 13, 2012)

I ran a registry cleaner once that completely fudged my Windows Installer.  After trying everything I could think of (and everything I could find online), the only fix I found was to reinstall the OS.  Attempting to reinstall the Windows Installer did little, if anything, to help.

You're situation is a little different, so hopefully you'll find something before you reach the point of having to reinstall the OS.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2012)

well i got the problem solved, i simple went to C:\Program Files\ and find the folder called InstallShield Installation Information and renamed it to InstallShield Installation Information.old and than run the PowerDVD12 installation again and it just installed it no errors no nuth just installed it, so i just saved myself a reinstall ^^


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 13, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> well i got the problem solved, i simple went to C:\Program Files\ and find the folder called InstallShield Installation Information and renamed it to InstallShield Installation Information.old and than run the PowerDVD12 installation again and it just installed it no errors no nuth just installed it, so i just saved myself a reinstall ^^



Nice job!  Glad you saved yourself the reinstall.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 14, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> Nice job!  Glad you saved yourself the reinstall.



indeed and i am a little happier for that ^^


----------

